# Siemans



## Ynot (May 23, 2009)

Anyone remember the opposition to Mother MIMCO, Siemens Bros at Woolwich?
Mr Weatherhead the staff manager am talking 50, 60's.
YNOT


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Ynot said:


> Anyone remember the opposition to Mother MIMCO, Siemens Bros at Woolwich?
> Mr Weatherhead the staff manager am talking 50, 60's.
> YNOT


Les was taken on by Marconi and worked at Chelmsford until his retirement. Can't say what happened to him after that but he would be in his 90s if he is still going. Lovely guy and very popular with the R/Os.


----------



## Ynot (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Ron
Yes a really excellent controller always managed to get you the ship you wanted and your leave when due
I Was a tech at Woolwich and ran the workshop at Greenhithe but left before Marconi took over
Thanks YNOT


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Siemens used to have a training school in Warwick which my father attended around 1939/40. He got 'called-up' before finishing the course and ended up in the RN instead!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Warwick*



Naytikos said:


> Siemens used to have a training school in Warwick which my father attended around 1939/40. He got 'called-up' before finishing the course and ended up in the RN instead!


Hi Naytikos
It would be interesting to me to find where in Warwick that training school used to be. I lived in Warwick for a number of years and had not heard of it there (Thumb)


----------



## Ynot (May 23, 2009)

Never heard of the training school don't so think it was for sparkies
YNOT


----------



## Ynot (May 23, 2009)

Please change don't so think to so don't think
Too many alse at lunch time
YNOT


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ynot

Remember them well - worked for them for 5 years in the mid 60's. Met Mr Weatherhead once - real nice guy. A pleasure to work for them - real personal touch. Safmarine Fruit Reefers were AEI gear. I was on one for 2 years. Happy Days - quite a difference when Mimco came along. 

David
+


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Billyboy/Ynot:
I don't have many details, and can't ask now! However it seems the school may have been a wartime initiative to train R/Os for the convoys; where exactly it was, I have no idea. My father was apprenticed to a dental mechanic and attended the classes in the afternoon/evening after work. As it happened he turned 18 and so got called-up before completing the course. I suppose that means that although the MN was a protected occupation, training for it didn't count!
Although my father had taught me morse code from an early age, I didn't know any of this until I had got my PMG and joined Marconi's: seeing me off at the station he said, out of the blue, 'you know, I think Siemen's gear is better, that's what I trained on....!'


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

Ynot said:


> Anyone remember the opposition to Mother MIMCO, Siemens Bros at Woolwich?
> Mr Weatherhead the staff manager am talking 50, 60's.
> YNOT


Yes, remember him very well. I went from that East Ham depot to Woolwich and joined Siemens. What a nice man he was, so polite and helpful. After a few bad times in East Ham i was glad to get away from Mci. That was in the mid fifties. i understand he went to Mci when they took over Siemens. Alas he is no longer with us but the memories are still there.


----------



## Newcastle Star (Apr 16, 2004)

*Mr Weatherhead Siemens/AEI 1960's*

I left MIMCO at East Ham after a run in with the ops staff and the so called union rep known as J.C. in 1961. Phoned Mr Weatherhead and was given a job right away. He asked if any preference to ship or voyage and told him never yet been to Japan & Aussie. He got me a Stag line ship (Gloxinia) doing just that and also Canada Run afterwards. Asked him for a 2 year trip and got the Esso Africa Gulf/Japan run but flown home after a year, ship going to scrap heap in the sky. Met my wife to be whilst on leave but forgot to ask Mr Weatherhead to change my request for 2 year trips. Telegram received before end of leave asking me to fly to Capetown and join the Mobil Radiant, Another 2 year trip. Phoned him and explained that girl I had met was getting serious so could I get another ship but if not, I would not let him down. After extension to my leave which I was not entitled to, on pay, he phoned me and advised the Newcastle Star was my next ship, regular runs Uk/Aussie/NZ. Married 43 years now, yes to to the same lady, thanks to Mr Weatherhead.
He will never be forgotten in my memories, an absolute Gentleman.


----------

